#ubuntu-boot 2006-11-20
<AG28> Anyone home??  :)
#ubuntu-boot 2006-11-22
<Nimism1> idk if any of you are here or not but if you are... I have recantly installed ubuntu as a dual boot on this system with XP. Now when I select XP from GRUB to boot; it just makes my system repost and starts all over again
#ubuntu-boot 2007-11-25
<alexander> Hi I have a strange login response. can you help?
<alexander> hello. I have a strange login response when I mis-enter a password. After the incorrect password is entered, the two fields (user and passwd) are greyed out. I cannot enter any text, otherwise the GUI is responsive. Has anyone seen this beofre?
<alexander> I should add that  I am using kubuntu
#ubuntu-boot 2009-11-19
<dasunsru1e32> Is this the team for the ubuntu-boot ppa?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-11-20
<theshadowx> hi all
#ubuntu-boot 2010-11-23
<Anniepoo> howdy - anybody on?  The last update trashed my wubi, apparently
#ubuntu-boot 2010-11-28
<Khomfy> Hi
<Khomfy> I have a problem with booting ubuntu 10.10
